# Migrationstool macht nix :(



## Le-Seaw (7. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

dry run geht, sagt wäre alles okay aber dann.
Jetzt will man es ja live sehen aber nix ist:
2016-10-07 20:22:53 - [INFO] Creating client xxxadmin
Could not create client xxxadmin

das ist alles was ich bekomme als log?
Oder gibt es da noch mehr irgendwo was man anschalten kann?
danke


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2016)

Der Dry run geht alle einträge durch und sagt was er machen würde, aber er legt sie halt noch nicht an (was ja der Sinn des Modes ist). Wenn jetzt also ein Fehler auftritt dass das neue ispconfig den Kunden eintrag ablehnt, dann kannst Du das erst im live Lauf sehen.

An sich steht da immer mehr im Log, wenn etwas nicht angelegt werden kann. Prüfe mal die folgenden sachen:

1) Hast Du beim ispconfig remote User auf dem neue server alle funktionen aktiviert (also alle Haken gesetzt)?
2) Haben alle clients und reseller auf dem altsystem eine emailadresse gesetzt? Die Emailadresse ist ja Pflichtfeld in ISPConfig seit einiger zeit, war es aber früher nicht. Wenn die Adresse fehlt dann lehnt das neue ispconfig das anlegen des clients ab wegen unvollständiger Daten.


----------



## florian030 (8. Okt. 2016)

Zu 2) ich fände es sinnvoller, die dann zu faken (sowas wie user@localhost.com). Es ist nämlich nicht wirklich lustig, wenn man ein Setup mit 100 Clients ohne Email-Adresse hat.  user@localhost.com kann man ja nach der Migration auch wieder aus der DB löschen.
Klar, man kann auch erst die Fake-Adressen anlegen. Aber wer denkt denn auch an sowas?


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2016)

Dann gehen aber auch die system notifications an die Fake adressen und die Kunden wundern sich warum Ihre Konten z.B. vom traffic Limit deaktiviert wurden ohne dass sie informiert wurden. Man sollte daher einmal die Mühe auf sich nehmen und die Daten im ISPConfig auf aktuellen Stand bringen. Spätestens beim nächsten versuch den Kunden in ISPConfig zu speichern müsste die Adressesowieso eingegeben werden.


----------



## florian030 (9. Okt. 2016)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Email ja aber erst ab 3.1 mandatory. Und wer auf einem alten Setup keine Email-Adresse hatte, hat auch da schon keine Warnungen bekommen.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2016)

Ja, deshalb haben wir es ja in 3.1 zum Pflichtfeld gemacht.


----------



## florian030 (9. Okt. 2016)

Ich brauche das primär fürs Billing.  Man kann auf dem Quell-Server entweder zig reale Email-Adressen eintragen oder update client set...where... machen. SQL-Update geht halt immer. Ich fände es nicht schlimm, wenn beim Insert auf dem Target ein kurzer Check für das Email-Feld erfolgt und wenn das leer ist, dort sowas wie "migration@local.com" eingetragen wird. Das kann man ja nach der Migration mit update client set...where... wieder wegnehmen.
Das neue Pflichtfeld wirkt sich bei einem Update auf 3.1 auch erst dann aus, wenn man den Client bearbeiten will....


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Okt. 2016)

Jupp waren die Emailadressen 
Besser wäre es der Kunde bekommt dann Meldung beim einloggen das nachzutragen.
Bzw. kurze Test beim dryrun das email-Adresse fehlt.
Dann wäre das schon durch.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2016)

Ich sehe mir das mal an ob man im remote API in ISPConfig das Feld einfach mit irgend was füllt, wenn es nicht übergeben wurde.



Zitat von Le-Seaw:


> Besser wäre es der Kunde bekommt dann Meldung beim einloggen das nachzutragen.


Die Kundendetails kann nur der Admin setzen.


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Okt. 2016)

Und warum muss ich bei jedem Kunden aufs neue das Serverpasswort eingeben?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2016)

Habe ich so noch nie gehabt. Kannst Du Dich als Kunde nicht einloggen oder kannst Du nicht abspeichern ohne ein neues Passwort einzugeben? Kann es vielleicht sein Dass Dir beim einsetzen der mailadressen die Autofill Funktion des Browsers einen Streich gespielt hat und bei allem Kunden Dein Admin Passwort gesetzt hat.


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Okt. 2016)

Ich meine ich führe das script eben per ssh aus in putty
Und bei jedem Kunden muss ich erst Source Serverpw eingeben das er weiter macht.
Beim migriren auf den Target Server.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2016)

Oder meinst Du beim daten copy script auf der Shell? Wenn Du das shell script meinst, dann hast Du vergessen den keyless ssh root login anzulegen, wie vom migtool erläutert.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2016)

Im Migrationstool wird jetzt ab Version 1.5.3 automatisch eine Emailadresse erzeugt wenn das Emailfeld leer ist.


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Okt. 2016)

perfekt 
danke dir


----------

